# #TshirtTuesday: The Coachella Lineup in T-shirts



## Printsome (Jul 31, 2013)

London UK: The Coachella lineup is always one of the most anticipated announcements in the build up to festival season and this years star studded selection has certainly not disappointed. Tickets for the two weekends sold out in just three hours with headliners including Muse, Arcade Fire and a reformed Outkast wetting the crowds appetite.

Not only does Coachella have one of the best lineups, but in our opinion, the best festival t-shirts too. In this article we went through all the t-shirts from the major festivals with a fine toothcomb and by all accounts the Coachella merchandise was the office favourite.

As none of us can actually go to the festival this year (sad face), we have created this selection of t-shirts from the Coachella lineup for our #TshirtTuesday blog post. Pop on a good set of headphones and with this list, you are basically there. I wouldn’t recommend trying to crowd surf though.

There are more than 150 acts performing at Coachella this year which is far too many to fit into one blog post and the football is on later and I would ideally like to be out of the office for it. In this selection you will find only the biggest of names represented by the sweetest of tees with a few surprise inclusions. Motorhead will be appearing at Coachella on the Sunday and Outkast will be reunited as headliners on the Friday night. The Pet Shop Boys are also set to play Coachella but unfortunately their t-shirts were not worthy of this selection.

Enjoy:


----------

